
Show HN: Tolks – A new way to put stories on the Internet - chinchang
https://tolks.io
======
smt88
I like your design a lot, and that font is a great choice in terms of creating
a certain feel for the site, but it's not a very readable font. It was hard
for me to skim the page and see what content you have, and it made me feel
like leaving the site immediately.

I think the issue is that the characters are fairly thin and tall, and some of
the text has a low contrast (black on purple).

~~~
chinchang
thanks for the feedback. I'll certainly look into it. I should do some more
user testing.

